# Any Sense ROMs with a non-crippled bluetooth stack?



## nl3142 (Oct 16, 2011)

Are there any sense based roms with hid keyboard, wiimote, and ps3 controller support (i.e. with a non-crippled bluetooth stack) yet?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

nl3142 said:


> Are there any sense based roms with hid keyboard, wiimote, and ps3 controller support (i.e. with a non-crippled bluetooth stack) yet?


not that i know of. but why?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI, I just split this out of the "Trying Sense Again...good Rom?" thread. I felt it deserved its own attention instead of getting buried in that thread. However, I do understand the significance so I'm linking to here from there too.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

nl3142 said:


> Are there any sense based roms with hid keyboard, wiimote, and ps3 controller support (i.e. with a non-crippled bluetooth stack) yet?


This would be great!


----------



## nl3142 (Oct 16, 2011)

nhat said:


> not that i know of. but why?


Because AOSP roms have data problems which means I have to choose between a decent, reliable data connection (sense) that doesn't drop all the time or a decent bluetooth stack (AOSP).


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

nl3142 said:


> Because AOSP roms have data problems which means I have to choose between a decent, reliable data connection (sense) that doesn't drop all the time or a decent bluetooth stack (AOSP).


If those are the reasons, perhaps you are giving up on aosp too soon. Most of us don't have flakey data connections anymore on aosp. I haven't for months. Often times, you just have to play around and find the radio(s) that work best for you.


----------



## nl3142 (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> If those are the reasons, perhaps you are giving up on aosp too soon. Most of us don't have flakey data connections anymore on aosp. I haven't for months. Often times, you just have to play around and find the radio(s) that work best for you.


Great, so just spend a couple of weeks trying every possible radio combination until you find the most stable one. Sounds like a royal pain to me.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

nl3142 said:


> Great, so just spend a couple of weeks trying every possible radio combination until you find the most stable one. Sounds like a royal pain to me.


906 radios work well for most.

If flashing those is a pain check this link out
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2411-how-to-return-rooted-device-back-to-stock-rooted-users/


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

nl3142 said:


> Great, so just spend a couple of weeks trying every possible radio combination until you find the most stable one. Sounds like a royal pain to me.


Data is fine on AOSP no need to play around with radios.


----------



## netwurks (Nov 22, 2011)

nl3142 said:


> Are there any sense based roms with hid keyboard, wiimote, and ps3 controller support (i.e. with a non-crippled bluetooth stack) yet?


+1

Sent from HTC Thunderbolt - Rooted Bamf_forever V1.09 - MR2.5


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

I have tried on several occasions to sponsor some interest in this, and it always falls short. I have to wonder if this is something that could be worked out to work on ALL sense phones, so that we could get several hundred people willing to donate for it.


----------



## netwurks (Nov 22, 2011)

nl3142 said:


> Because AOSP roms have data problems which means I have to choose between a decent, reliable data connection (sense) that doesn't drop all the time or a decent bluetooth stack (AOSP).


If It's not data It's typically somhing else as in it never seems to be a completely top notch totally functional stable release before somhing new is added which of cource breaks other things...lol. 
Don't get me wrong I'm just happy that all of these options exist. And I really appreciate each and every person that thanklessly slaves away to make these roms available to the general public. However that being said I would LOVE to have a complete solution that has:A) a decent kernel,







a decent radio, and C) a full featured ROM, ie: 1) snappy response to UI input, 2) BT hid functionality, 3) VPN capabilities,4) crystal clear audio for both music and phone, 5) call recording, 6) 3g/4g speed and easy switching between the two, 7) few force closes, good teathering and decent battery life.** ) and while we are dreaming, how bout a voice activation and text to speech that doesnt rely on Google's server. Personally I don't think thats too much to ask for and it is well within the current hardware and technological aspects of the thunderbolt. The obscene part of it all is THE PHONE SHOULD COME THIS WAY FROM THE VENDOR!!!! LOL. 
OK, ok , my meds are kicking in now ...I'll be ok...lol. Seriously though Anyone who knows a TB ROM that fits the bill, be it Sense or AOSP, PLEASE let me know? So far the closest I've come is bamf but it is Sense thus it doesn't do BT hid. People say its being worked on but so far I havnt found anything promising. I loved cm7 but between the data issues and the call audio quality I just couldn't keep it as my daily driver.

Sent from HTC Thunderbolt - Rooted Bamf_forever V1.09 - MR2.5, jdkernel_mecha_sense_v1-1.02


----------



## netwurks (Nov 22, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> I have tried on several occasions to sponsor some interest in this, and it always falls short. I have to wonder if this is something that could be worked out to work on ALL sense phones, so that we could get several hundred people willing to donate for it.


I would gladly donate to this!!!

Sent from HTC Thunderbolt - Rooted Bamf_forever V1.09 - MR2.5


----------

